# Canadian source for pre-wired 50's kit?



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Anyone in Canada, or better yet, any board members building these? I am looking at a kit from jonseyblues, the pre-wired 50's with switch for a Les Paul Studio (to replace the circuit board wiring that it currently has).


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Try Jon Moore:

www.Tonefordays.com

He's in Canada and did a superb kit for me last year.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Tarbender said:


> Try Jon Moore:
> 
> www.Tonefordays.com
> 
> He's in Canada and did a superb kit for me last year.


is Jon still around? i know some members were having trouble getting a hold of him recentlyish.

Lord-Humongous, 
I'm sure many members here are more than capable of building you a drop in harness. I would have been willing as well, but my on hand stock is pretty low these days.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Consider trying these folks. The last time I was there (over a year ago now) they had very impressive prewired kits.

http://www.mojomusic.ca/

If you bought the jonesyblues kit(http://jonesyblues.com/DIY_WIRING_KITS.html) possibly you could find someone local to you to do the building and install?? Those kits are VERY expensive, IMO

A local source of parts would be http://nextgenguitars.ca/categories/instrument-parts.html
If you don't specifically need PIO caps, you should be able to get all the parts (excellent quality and no delivery charge if you pick them up). Again, someone local could the build and install the harness for you.

I would build it for you, but I have no stock of parts or access to any inexpensive supplier of all that is needed locally. Shipping the parts here and finished harness back to you would be expensive. In addition, it is best to do the entire install in the guitar to be sure that all is working correctly, IMHO.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

PLEASE NOTE THE EDITED INCLUSION
Maybe this is a dumb question. I inherited a 90's Standard and I'm really _*not  <<*__* edit (I HAVE JUST PLAYED THE LP THROUGH A SMALL CRANKED AMP - TURNS OUT THAT IT'S THE CLEAN TONE I DON'T DIG) >> *_ a LP fan (sorry!) or up with the circuit board technology. Is there any audible difference in how the signal is processed, board traces vs. wires? I could research that on the WWW but it would be a more stimulating read, here on GC.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I could order the jonesyblues pre-wired kit, but was hoping to keep my money North of the border if possible. In the meantime, I've sent Jon Moore an email.


----------



## lovetoplay (Nov 8, 2013)

I think Reilander Pickups is now offering pre-wired kits.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I've orderd from this guy but he's not in canada

http://bcsguitars.com/


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> Maybe this is a dumb question. I inherited a 90's Standard and I'm really _*not*_ a LP fan (sorry!) or up with the circuit board technology. Is there any audible difference in how the signal is processed, board traces vs. wires? I could research that on the WWW but it would be a more stimulating read, here on GC.


@ed2000 ...please consider starting a new thread on this topic...it would be interesting, as you indicate.

Cheers

Dave


----------

